# Anyone know where I could get a manual for Joyal 1200WD?



## ome (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I called the company which took over Joyal in the 90's, and said there was no information about the machine. 
Works well, but a manual will mKe it complete. I am willing to pay gor the manual if anyone has a copy. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## xalky (Nov 22, 2013)

What is a joyal 1200wd? Lets start there. Do you have any pictures? That could be very helpful.


----------



## ome (Nov 22, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi Guys,
> I called the company which took over Joyal in the 90's, and said there was no information about the machine.
> Works well, but a manual will mKe it complete. I am willing to pay gor the manual if anyone has a copy.
> Thanks,
> Jon


Hi,
the machine is a bench spot welder
6 amp, up to 1/4 combined thickness
i will post a picture soon
thanks for any help
Jon


----------



## ome (Nov 23, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi,
> the machine is a bench spot welder
> 6 amp, up to 1/4 combined thickness
> i will post a picture soon
> ...


If anyone knows amp and time setting for thin alum sheet, thin like flashing, and then of course a manual for user instructions.  Which i will gladly pay for the manual copy  
Thanks,
Jon
Here are the pics, machine weighs about 80 lbs


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 23, 2013)

Did you try Ebay and Amazon?  I found an owners and maint manual for my Clausing on Ebay for a good quality reproduction.  I would also look into Amazon and the other book sellers site and see if one cannot be printed for you on demand.  A lot of old books have been stored digitally and can be printed on demand for a very reasonable price.  That is where the manual for my Clausing came from and the quality is extremely good.  It is a well printed book, not a copy of a copy or anything flaky like that.  Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## xalky (Nov 23, 2013)

That's an awesome spot welder. Aluminum is tricky stuff to spot weld. Your gonna have to clean the weld areas on both pieces with a stainless steel brush to get the oxidation off. Steel is much more forgiving. I don't have any specific reccomendations for you on time and amps. I have a cheap Harbor Freight 220v spot welder. Let me see if there are any reccommended time,-amps settings. If you dig around online, you might be able to find that info. That kind of info is non machine specific.

If i were you i would start experimenting on some pieces of steel first, to get a feel for the machine. I think aluminum is gonna be more of a challenge, and "flying blind" with aluminum is gonna present more variables into the mix that just don't exist with mild steel. When i spot weld steel on my cheapie, there's no timer involved. It's set to full blast i squeeze the 2 pieces together between the electrodes and flip on  the power. Then the steel gives off a tell-tale spark once the pieces have fused together and it is done. The spark is your clue to a good weld. Forego the timer for now, you can time your sparks manually and start writing things down like amps and time it takes to spark.  With this info , you should be able to get started.


----------



## ome (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you for all uour advice. I am searching ebay and amazon. 
Thanks
jon


----------

